# 3.5 t van to horsebox conversions!



## ponypolisher (24 February 2014)

Has anyone any experience of these? Or recommendations of any companies in Scotland that will carry out full or part conversions?

thanks!


----------



## scotlass (24 February 2014)

http://www.kinnearhorsebox.co.uk/index_files/Page447.htm


Have seen a few conversions they have done - really nice job - but they were on larger lorries


----------



## ponypolisher (25 February 2014)

scotlass said:



http://www.kinnearhorsebox.co.uk/index_files/Page447.htm


Have seen a few conversions they have done - really nice job - but they were on larger lorries
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply - yes I did see his boxes lovely job he will only do 7.5tonnes up though! Shame!


----------



## scotlass (25 February 2014)

I had a inkling they only did bigger boxes.

You could try Peter Beck .. he might know someone who does, as I don't think he does full conversions himself

http://www.peterbeck.co.uk/other-services/


----------



## ponypolisher (26 February 2014)

scotlass said:



			I had a inkling they only did bigger boxes.

You could try Peter Beck .. he might know someone who does, as I don't think he does full conversions himself

http://www.peterbeck.co.uk/other-services/

Click to expand...

Thanks I have emailed him!

Does anyone else know of anyone in scotland that dose conversions?


----------

